# USB in 2016 gen2 with 7" MyLink



## DLinder1987 (Feb 26, 2020)

Okay, so I bought this car 3 weeks ago, and I absolutely love it. My only issue is that when I plug my phone into the USB I cannot get the Android Auto to work. I had a buddy try his Iphone as well with no luck. I thought maybe the stereo needed a software update, so I plugged a thumb drive into USB and tried to run the software update setting on the stereo, but nothing happened, other that the stereo telling me to plug in a usb drive. My Android phone charges (weakly) via the usb port, but it will not charge an iphone. Any suggestions??


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

DLinder1987 said:


> Okay, so I bought this car 3 weeks ago, and I absolutely love it. My only issue is that when I plug my phone into the USB I cannot get the Android Auto to work. I had a buddy try his Iphone as well with no luck. I thought maybe the stereo needed a software update, so I plugged a thumb drive into USB and tried to run the software update setting on the stereo, but nothing happened, other that the stereo telling me to plug in a usb drive. My Android phone charges (weakly) via the usb port, but it will not charge an iphone. Any suggestions??


I was going to suggest checking the fuse for the USB but since your Android was getting some charge I'm not so sure it's as good of a suggestion. But can't hurt to make sure you don't have any blown fuses that would prevent it from communicating.

Side note, you are talking about the USB in the front center console and not one in the back seat right near the feet right?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The back port I don't think is tied to the radio.

It's possible the port is faulty or the phones cable.

When my phone stops working. It's always the cable. Replacements are cheap and can be found at any gas station. 

What happens when you hit the home button on the radio and tap the screen projector icon? I think that's what it's called.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My guess would be that the data part of the USB port isn't working.

GM does sell just the USB port assembly itself, or at least they did for the Gen 1.


----------



## DLinder1987 (Feb 26, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> The back port I don't think is tied to the radio.
> 
> It's possible the port is faulty or the phones cable.
> 
> ...


It says something to the effect of must connect a compatible device


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Android Auto is very very very picky about the cable you use. Get your hands on an OEM Samsung cable and give that try. Make sure you have Android Auto already installed on the device as well. Clean your USB port in your phone, just because the power pins work doesn't mean the data pins aren't covered in dust. A marginal cable will charge a phone totally fine, but disconnect and cause errors with Android Auto.

Beyond that, it is possible to break that USB port. I have to remind my passengers not to sit on, or yank the USB cable connected to that port.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My 2017 charges my S9+ very slowly and you have to have it plugged in for AA to work which is annoying AF. If it's charging then you have power to it but if it won't connect to AA or CarPlay then it sounds like something is loose. I second trying a high quality cable as well, I bought a short one just to keep in the car for AA.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The cheap cables I buy work just as good as the OEM cables that come with the phones.

And last just as long as the OEM. Neither last very long.


----------

